
Cheapest Fault-Tolerant Cluster for Deis V1 PaaS - yebyen
https://deis.com/blog/2016/cheapest-fault-tolerant-cluster-deis/
======
yebyen
Starting at something like 3 and a half cents for an hour of cluster time with
5 nodes.

